# configurer un IPad et un IMac



## pimiento (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,  

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un IPad, déjà détenteur d'un IMac  je voudrais utiliser mon IPad de la manière suivante : 

- Afficher l'écran de l'IMac sur l'IPad 
- Utiliser l'Ipad comme souri 
- Pouvoir aussi utiliser un styler sur l'Ipad 

Le tout pour pouvoir utiliser la suite photoshop (installée sur  l'IMac), voir même un peu de ftp. 

Les questions que je me pose sont comment configurer l'Ipad et  l'IMac sachant que l'IMac est en hotspot wifi, dois-je utiliser le  bluetooth pour connecter l'IPad au mac? 

Quel stylet est préconisé pour cela et est-ce vraiment viable  d'utiliser l'IPad de la sorte? 

Merci d'avance pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

réponse dans l'ordre:



pimiento a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un IPad, déjà détenteur d'un IMac  je voudrais utiliser mon IPad de la manière suivante :
> 
> - Afficher l'écran de l'IMac sur l'IPad



pour ça il te fat installer un logiciel sur le mac et sur l'ipad... J'utilise Logmein d'inanition, qui fonctionne bien... j'imagine qu'il y en a beaucoup d'autres...



pimiento a dit:


> - Utiliser l'Ipad comme souri



Attention, l'Ipad nest pas vraiment précis pour être utilisé en souris, surtout pour faire du graphisme...



pimiento a dit:


> - Pouvoir aussi utiliser un styler sur l'Ipad




il en existe plein chez les accessoiristes... IL te suffit de l'acheter, rien à configurer (attention, il faut un stylet spécifique, celui d'une simple tablette graphique ne fonctionne pas, la technologie de l'écran de l'ipad est différente)



pimiento a dit:


> Le tout pour pouvoir utiliser la suite photoshop (installée sur  l'IMac), voir même un peu de ftp.



inutilisable... pour y avoir gouter, une bonne tablette graphique, très peu chère, est bien meilleure... Les wacom sont excellentes, même pour un amateur...


----------

